
Google 'working on censored search engine' for China - bart42_0
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/aug/02/google-working-on-censored-search-engine-for-china
======
bart42_0
This makes me wonder how 'censored'/biased the search results of google are in
the rest of the world.

